# Your Worth as a Whore



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Add the amount for each thing you've done (just count each action once, not for how many times you've done it) and the total is your Whore Value.

Smoked pot-- $10
Got drunk, passed and don't remember the night before-- $20
Went skinny dipping-- $5
Had sex in a pool-- $20
Kissed someone of the same sex-- $10
Had sex with someone of the same sex $20
Cheated on your g/f or b/f -- $10
Cheated on your g/f or b/f with their relative or close friend--$20 done
oral-- $5
got oral-- $5
done / got oral in a car while it was moving --$25
prank called the cops-- $5
Stole something-- $10
Stole something worth over more than a hundred dollars--$20
Had sex with someone 10 years older-- $20
Had sex with someone under 21 and you are over 27--$25
Cried yourself to sleep-- $5
Cried during sex--$20
Been in love-- $25
Been in love with two people or more at the same time --$50
Said you love someone but didn't mean it-- $25
Went streaking-- $5
Went streaking in broad daylight --$15
Been arrested-- $5
Spent time in jail --$15
Peed in the pool-- $0.50
Played spin the bottle-- $5
Done something you regret-- $20
Had a crush on your best friend--$5
Had sex with your best friend --$20
Had a crush on someone at work --$5
Had sex with someone you work with at work --$25
Lied to your mate --$5
Lied to your mate about the sex being good --$25 
_____________________________________________________________________

I'd cost $325.50. :innocent: I wonder if that's per hour or for the night? Perhaps a career change is in order for me... :-k


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

$285.00

Better keep my day job


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

$410, yeah i've done somethings i'm not proud. & F/U none of it was gay.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

According to this test, I'd make a poor whore: $135.00. This test discriminates!

How come "accepted cash for sexual favors" is not on the list if it's meant to test for whore-ability?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

$360.50


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

$410.oo I guess I was bad Too.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

$190.50.

I guess Harry has never peed in the pool. ;-)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There should be a few more:
Threw up on someone during sex: $10
(on purpose add $10)
Had someone throw up on you during sex: $15
(on purpose add $10)
Fell asleep furing sex: $15
Had your partner fall asleep: $5
Got paid for sex $50
Paid for sex: $10
Had sex with an animal: $25
Peed during sex: $10
Got peed on during sex: $15
Pooped during sex: $25
Got pooped on during sex: $30
Had sex while people watched: $25
Video taped sex: $20
(without your partner knowing add $10)
Made someone cry during sex: $10
Had sex in a classroom: $20
Had sex in a parents bed: $15
Used power tools during sex: $15
Had sex with a relative: $25
(by mistake add $20)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Does this add to your worth, SOT? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

$280, including the gay stuff


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

WTF? It says I OWE money...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I basically max out except No gay stuff.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Something's wrong......there is no f*cking way I totaled out at $500


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

$895.00. I'm a classy manwhore. I think way too many points up there for certain things normal people do on a daily basis. At least I thot they were normal.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Wait are those minus signs? I just multiplied each things by the number of times then added them all together... I dont feel dirty.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

$360.50 without SOT_II’s additions to the list… but I get and extra $100 with his additions… so $460.50 nice!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

$200.00 w/o SOT's add ons


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Im not worth very much.... I am well under $20... I will let you guess the figure and I will give you a hint it is not .50 cents


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> There should be a few more:
> Threw up on someone during sex: $10
> (on purpose add $10)
> Had someone throw up on you during sex: $15
> ...


Well, awright...another $50...still not in the big time yet though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> Im not worth very much.... I am well under $20


I am in the same boat...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

$370.*50*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil said:


> $370.*50*


You NASTY f*ck!!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow $170 more, over $500 total!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> $280, including the gay stuff


I knew you were a sick bastard!

I made it 3/4 of the way through the list and realized If Ihad to rely on this money, I'd after to get welfare and food stamps.  I guess I'm just not the misbehaving dirty type.


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

$335.50 or £177.55p the later sounds better, well what do you expect I was a Marine


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

$310.50


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

$315.50 w/o j809. with w/o 465.50 i make more money as a whore!!!!!


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

$310.00


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

$295.50 worth of no street credit.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

$190


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

if I said $0 would that surprise anyone?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

you made it all the way to eagle scout, didn't you?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

never was in the scouts


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

$250


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocksy1826 said:


> you made it all the way to eagle scout, didn't you?


Eagle scouts are some of the worst because they can get away with it.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

ok, then npd was locked in a closet with only a box of cheerios to nourish him for most of his life.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocksy1826 said:


> ok, then npd was locked in a closet with only a box of cheerios to nourish him for most of his life.


Thats a little bit more fitting


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

250.50


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dunny-

Couldn't believe I hadn't seen this thread.....

WHORE VALUE: A whopping $215.50 (The old Irish Curse, I guess)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

355.5


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

andy..... i feel the need to get you a prescription for penicillin just as a precaution. you are one dirty boy


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

605 with SOT's


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

$260.50, I kinda thought I'd be more whorish...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gee Andy If you were a whore and I a Pimp I would be making some big bucks


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Some how Val, I thought you'ld be worth more.....


Dito


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

$340.10


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Some how Val, I thought you'ld be worth more.....


yeah, i lost a good amount by never having cheated, being stingy with the "l" word and refusing to shit where i eat. things along that line


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

morals, baby. mine haven't vanished... yet


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> if I said $0 would that surprise anyone?


 No, how is the monestary?


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocksy1826 said:


> morals, baby. mine haven't vanished... yet


Then you have not been drinking enough.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

mikey742 said:


> Then you have not been drinking enough.


i'm an emt. how could i not be? i had this talk with my partner like 3 hours ago. EMS either turns people into raging alcoholics or very bitter, angry people.

you notice women in this field are either incredibly ..um.. *censored* or really really nasty to everyone?

only been in a about 15 months. hopefully, i can avoid being either.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

and don't forget about EMT ass either that is always scary


----------

